# What do you think of my company name?



## goodtease (Nov 29, 2006)

I wanted to know what you guys think for my "Corporate" name for my corporate clients.....I didn't think I could get away with saying, "GoodTease can provide you with nice custom made golf shirts..." 

So I am using the name VersaPrints....I own versaprints.com....

I just wanted to get everyone's opinion on the name!

So what do you think of VersaPrints?

Thanks guys!


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

how bout versa-ce? just kidding 

not a bad name though


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Since you already own the site it would be a good fit.


----------



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Dig it!


----------



## mmagdesigner (Apr 11, 2008)

you could even go with VERSA-TEES


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I like it, I did the same thing 

Societee is mine


----------



## AustinJeff (May 12, 2007)

Excellent! It's short, memorable, and descriptive of your business. And I think it fits the type of "corporate" image you looking for. It's tough to find names like that that are still available. There might be a slight problem with people remembering it as Versaprint, since that's slightly more natural. This may or may not be a problem, depending on the type of marketing you plan to do.


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Versatilatees... lol


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like, I wish you great success. ..... JB


----------



## BigPermInc (Mar 3, 2008)

sounds good!


----------



## dyingdecade (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds good, but it's very similar to VistaPrint.com, just hope that your potential customers don't get confused.


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Bit too close to VersaCamm, may not be a bad thing though? I like GoodTees(Tease) better.

Justin


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

While I like VersaPrints I also don't dislike Goodtease. You seem to have a good brand and one that I wouldn't be worried approaching corporate clients with. If you feel uneasy with it maybe instead of VersaPrints choose something that carries the Goodtease brand over, like GoodPrints, Good2Go, Good2Print. That sort of thing.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

VersaPrints is not bad but Adam makes a good point, too.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

TripleT said:


> VersaPrints is not bad but Adam makes a good point, too.


I agree with adam's point but all in all not a bad name  good luck


----------

